# Cross-processing color negs in B&W developer.



## monkeykoder (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried this out for the first time today and I have to say I'm very disappointed.  As a starting point I used the B&W development times for a similar speed film and all I got out was VERY faint images when I looked up what other people were using for times most listed that they actually shortened the development times.  I guess the only question is did I get a bad batch of developer or do other people have the same results?


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 26, 2008)

color neg film is processed at 36 deg, but this is a new one on me, I have printed BW through color chems onto colour paper which gives a sort of sepia effect but havent tried it your way, lets hope there weren't any decent shots there. H


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm definitely not sorry I lost those pictures it was a roll probably 90% comprised of pictures of an ex-girlfriend which is why I selected it for this process.


----------



## Jeff Jarboe (Sep 28, 2008)

I have heard a few people around here say they have done this by mistake when doing batches of B&W film development. And that the negatives came out thin, if it recall correctly. So maybe try starting with standard B&W times and then extending a little to a lot.  It&#8217;s not really something that you get right the first time other that by luck. 

try looking at the massive film development chart at http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html


----------



## Jeff Jarboe (Sep 28, 2008)

forget the massive film development chart it only list B&W film


----------

